# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базу данных архитекторы строители

## ecocity

База данных емейлов архитекторы и строители, вся россия, в базе только емейлы для рассылки. База собрана в 2019-2022 году методом double opt in через unisender. Более 100 000 контактов. База проверенная, рабочая, подходит только для рассылки. Представлена в виде xls файлов. Купили и загружайте в любой сервис рассылки и сможете работать. 10 000 рублей.

----------

